

Modal Window Destroy Concept - bvanvugt
http://codepen.io/sol0mka/full/XJjLxe/

======
Zekio
oh man i love the sound it makes when you break the modal! haha this is a nice
concept, might be a bit annoying for end users with the sound tho

